# Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins​*






Tostedt. 
Nach anhaltendem Starkregen in Baden-Württemberg und einem darauf rasant steigenden Pegel des Rheins zum letzten Wochenende war die Hochwassermarke I rasch überschritten und Beschränkung für die Schifffahrt die Folge. 

So musste auch Black-Cat-Testangler Peter Merkel seiner Leidenschaft von Land aus nachgehen und den Wallern über versunkene Wiesen und durch abgesoffene Wälder folgen. 

Endlich an einem nicht überfluteten und hoffnungsvollen Angelplatz angekommen konnte er nicht wie sonst üblich die Welsmontagen mit einem Schlauchboot hinaus paddeln, es war schlicht lebensgefährlich und obendrein verboten. 
Er musste also seine Köder mit einer Wels-Wurfmontage ausbringen. Diese Montage hat er schon letztes Jahr an langen Rheinbuhnen erfolgreich eingesetzt: 
Sie ist sehr simpel, es wird zunächst ein Stein mit Sisal-Schnur angebunden. 
Danach lässt er seine Wallerpose samt Köder einfach abtreiben, verbindet Stein und Hauptschnur mit einer starken Reißleine und wirft dann den Stein mit aller Kraft in die Fluten, so bleibt die Welspose immer an einem festen Platz in der reißenden Strömung.


Nach einiger Zeit des Wartens erfolgte ein brutaler Biss, der die Rutenspitze beinahe bis zum Boden riss. Der Raubfisch hatte sich die tiefgekühlte Forelle aus dem Supermarkt geschnappt, die Peter Merkel auf einem Black Cat Vario Fireball-Rig montiert hatte, wobei die Pose das System im Schwebezustand hielt. 

30 zermürbende Minuten dauerte der nachfolgende Drill. Wegen der harten Strömung musste Peter Merkel dem Waller ca. 400 Meter den Rhein entlang folgen und diesen dann vorsichtig am Rheindamm landen.

An Land zeigte sich dann die wahre Größe des Flussmonsters, der Ausnahmefisch brachte eine Länge von 247cm auf das Maßband.


Peter Merkels Fanggerät:
Rute: Black Cat Battle Cat Buster 
Rolle: Fin-Nor Offshore 9500.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

So klares Wasser wünsche ich mir auch immer bei so starkem Hochwasser.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

Im Rhein eher als im Main oder im Neckar...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

2,47m ist eine Hausnummer für einen Waller, besonders in Deutschland. Wahnsinn.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

Schickes Teil, ich gratuliere.


----------



## Casso (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

Immer wieder interessant was für große Fische unser Land beheimatet. Petri zum Fang!


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

Der Kuhwiesenwaller, es gibt ihn also doch.


----------



## lute (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

Keine schlechte Idee, mit der Pose die durch den Stein in Position gehalten wird. Wäre noch interessant zu wissen, wie viel Blei unter der Pose hängen muss, damit sich dieses nicht hoch drückt. 
Bleibt noch die Frage offen, wie genau das ganze vom Ufer ausgebracht wird. Angel ich in 10m Tiefe, macht der Stopper für die Pose nach 8-9m Sinn, allerdings muss dahinter noch der Stein starr an die Hauptschnur geknotet werden. Diesen erst anzuknoten wärend meine Pose schon abtreibt, würde wohl ein Lauf gegen die Zeit werden.

E: Ah, die Pose bekommt durch dieses  Black Cat Vario Fireball-Rig das nötige Gewicht, 130g++. Muss ich auch mal testen.


----------



## Jose (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*



Trollwut schrieb:


> So klares Wasser wünsche ich mir auch immer bei so starkem Hochwasser.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Toaster.



gut beobachtet. find ich auch beneidenswert.

(gruß an den Toaster :m)


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich der Meldung, so sehr ich dem Fänger seinen Fang grundsätzlich gönne, und bei allem nötigen Respekt, diesmal eher "unüberzeugt eingestellt", was den Wahrheitsgehalt angeht...


----------



## -MW- (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

Was ein geiler Waller|bigeyes MEGA

 nach den starken Regen beißen die Waller sehr gut, der Fang verwundert mich nicht! n Kollege hatte dieses Jahr schon zwo Stück 2m+ beim Spinnfischen
 Allerdings sieht das Wasser aufm Pic echt sehr klar aus - also als ich Freitag am Rhein war  war nur braune Brühe.


----------



## Keyless (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

Fahre ja nun den Rhein hoch und runter(von Basel bis Amsterdam). Das Wasser war die letzten eineinhalb Wochen eine Trübe Brühe, der Filter unserer Osmose war nach spätestens fünf Minuten dicht. Weiss nicht wo das Wasser in der Qualität gewesen sein soll.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Carsten_ (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

Petri zum Fisch, Irrer Fang.


----------



## Mulich (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich der Meldung, so sehr ich dem Fänger seinen Fang grundsätzlich gönne, und bei allem nötigen Respekt, diesmal eher "unüberzeugt eingestellt", was den Wahrheitsgehalt angeht...



#6...da bin ich Deiner Meinung.


----------



## wilhelm (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

Laut meiner Fotoanalyse stammt das Bild vom 16.Mai 2016 07:11 Uhr
und wurde mit einer Canon EOS 50D geschossen.
Belichtung 1/60 Sek. f 4 17 mm.
Das ganze natürlich ohne Gewähr. 
In wie weit also die Aussagen des Berichtes stimmen mag ich nicht zu sagen.
Trotz allem ein schöner Fang, dazu ein Petri Heil.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Severin 11 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitaler Waller aus den Hochwasserfluten des Rheins*

Sehr schöner Fang , Petri


----------

